# New Lathe in the Shop



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently got a brand new Grizzly G4000 lathe for the shop. It’s a 9 x 20 import and came with pretty much with all the needed big accessories. Grizzly had a sale this spring with free shipping. Here she is, all set up and ready to go:










It looks like a good machine over all and I think it will do fine for me. I plan to install a quick change tool post and get a 6” diameter 4-jaw chuck to go along with the 8” 4-jaw that came with it. Also need to get a drill bit chuck for the tailstock. For some reason, Grizzly does not include those.

The old Atlas 6” still commands a place of respect in the shop. In fact, the 6” ended up with the new bench. I am thinking the Atlas will stay set-up with the 3-jaw chuck and the Grizzly with the 4-jaw.










A very welcome addition to the shop is a good chest of drawers. Now I can put all the stuff away, at least for a while. 










And, of course the bench is clean. Not often that happens:










I am thinking about getting one of these grinders from Harbor Freight:










I like the heavy adjustable tables. They would work great for grinding lathe tools.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Bob


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello: 

There are plenty of web sites that have plans for upgrades for that lathe. The first one I made was to change the two bolt compound clamp plate to a four bolt one. I think that is one of the most useful updates....Some make a mount where they can take the compound slide off completely when they don't need it. The compound slide is a source for alot of flexing on these lathes. Strange enough my lathe gave me alot of problems ( runout ) and the culprit was the chuck backplate ( 3 jaw scroll ) was machined poorly. I bought a new one and it works great I machined it right on the spindle. Just some things to check on your new lathe. 

Johnny


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob,

I bought one of those big grinders last spring for the very reason you mentioned, plus the easier adjustability of the tables for different angles on other tools. I haven't had mine on yet as my health took a sinking spell--along with my hot water tank and associated plumbing to the tune of some $1100. I don't do good in hot weather. I do worse with plumbing.

That looks like a very nice lathe. I hear good things about Grizzly, but I know nothing firsthand. I got one of the HF 7 x10's just before the grinder--it's in the same situation for the same reason.

Les

My short-term memory is not as sharp as it used to be. Also, my short-term memory is not as sharp as it used to be.


----------

